# Nintendo of Canada- NX info coming this fall!



## TrashyClassy (Jun 20, 2016)

oh cool


----------



## DKB (Jun 20, 2016)

Don't be the next Wii U pls


----------



## Flame (Jun 20, 2016)

O Canada!
Our home and NX land!
O please Canada don't let NX be another Wii Gimmick bullshit.
O Canada, we stand on guard for thee.
O Canada, we stand on guard for thee.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 20, 2016)

Flame said:


> O Canada!
> Our home and NX land!
> O please Canada don't let NX be another Wii Gimmick bullshit.
> O Canada, we stand on guard for thee.
> O Canada, we stand on guard for thee.


May god bless Canada


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 20, 2016)

this fucking time


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 20, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> this fucking time


A broken image??


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 20, 2016)

> There, it is one hundred percent Zelda.



Wait...wasn't there also a lot of pokémon sun and moon in ninendo's E3 stuff?


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 20, 2016)

Taleweaver said:


> Wait...wasn't there also a lot of pokémon sun and moon in ninendo's E3 stuff?


He dun screwed up. Idk what Nintendo of Canada did for E3 though. Maybe they just did Zelda and did not pussy out lol.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 20, 2016)

I am just going to assume it's going to be shit.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 20, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I am just going to assume it's going to be shit.


Power level. I agree. Content wise on the other hand. This will have the most content of any gen 8.5 I bet. In fact  I am willing to place money with that bet.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 20, 2016)

E3 was far from 100% Zelda. The second day hardly had any Zelda at all, but it had hours of footage of everything else that's coming.


BurningDesire said:


> A broken image??


Works fine here.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 20, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> E3 was far from 100% Zelda. The second day hardly had any Zelda at all, but it had hours of footage of everything else that's coming.
> 
> Works fine here.


He fixed it


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 20, 2016)

_For the love of god please *please PLEASE PLEASE* don't be a gimmicky piece of shit._


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 20, 2016)

Most of all I hope this won't be a severely underpowered console like the Wii U is. Honestly I'm fine if it's on par with PS4/XBoner, but I'll be disappointed if it's only slightly more powerful than the Wii U (like Wii was compared to GC)
I'm fine with gimmicks as long as they are fun, aren't overused in games, and don't detract from the games that do use them. The Wii U gamepad screen was great in some cases (like Nintendoland or any game where one player looks at the gamepad screen and the other looks at the TV in 2 player) but in others it was more distracting than useful, like in Star Fox Zero. Having a cockpit view on the gamepad was a nice idea but looking between the TV and the gamepad all the time doesn't work that well and I ended up looking at either one or the other most of the time without really switching between them much, because switching between them made me lose track of my orientation for a bit.


BurningDesire said:


> He fixed it


He never edited the post


----------



## Lightyose (Jun 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> ​
> 
> Sadly we never got the E3 surprise NX announcement we wanted. However, it seems like we will get info during the fall possibly during the Tokyo Game Show or a Nintendo Direct.​ Source


The logo reminds me of the N64... cartridge returns!?


----------



## Rizzorules (Jun 20, 2016)

I doesnt matter how bad the console is, I will buy it!!!


----------



## Lightyose (Jun 20, 2016)

Rizzorules said:


> I doesnt matter how bad the console is, I will buy it!!!


Unless it gets canceled


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 20, 2016)

Rizzorules said:


> I doesnt matter how bad the console is, I will buy it!!!



I want a modern console in a Famicom body. Damn that was colorful. However, I want the SNES color buttons with a xbox one like controller. Now where talking ninty.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I want a modern console in a Famicom body. Damn that was colorful. However, I want the SNES color buttons with a xbox one like controller. Now where talking ninty.



I just realized Nintendo is guilty of still producing the family computer disk add on until 2003 and the family computer (famicom) as well. Parts for both sold until 2007. Nintendo WTF?! That must be a lot of cash wasted on outdated tech.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 20, 2016)

chartube12 said:


> I just realized Nintendo is guilty of still producing the family computer disk add on until 2003 and the family computer (famicom) as well. Parts for both sold until 2007. Nintendo WTF?! That must be a lot of cash wasted on outdated tech.


Still dude. I do not know why gaming companies think Americans do not like color. I love color. I want everything to be white or blue. Not fucking grey and musk purple. I need pretty stuff in life.

Long time no see homepage. I missed ya, did you miss me


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 20, 2016)

Flame said:


> O please Canada _*don't let NX be another Wii Gimmick bullshit*_.


Am I maybe the only idiot that really liked the Wiimote/motion controls scheme, way more than e.g. the Wii U gamepad.
I kind of miss how the controls were used in Metroid Prime 3: Corruption, for example.
I always thought that if the Wii actually had some processing power and graphics, together with the Wiimote based controllers, it would have been great(er).
So, short story, nobody else liked that? Well, whatever.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 20, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> I am maybe the only idiot that really liked the Wiimote/motion controls scheme, way more than e.g. the Wii U gamepad.
> I kind of miss how the controls were used in Metroid Prime 3: Corruption, for example.
> I always thought that if the Wii actually had some processing power and graphics, together with the Wiimote based controllers, it would have been great(er).
> So, short story, nobody else liked that? Well, whatever.


Anything is better then a gamepad


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 20, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I want a modern console in a Famicom body. Damn that was colorful. However, I want the SNES color buttons with a xbox one like controller. Now where talking ninty.



Wii Mini is kinda like that:








BurningDesire said:


> Anything is better then a gamepad


True. What were Nintendo thinking with the abomination of the GamePad -- Oh wait, they assumed the Wii U would be this huge success like the Wii was. Nope. It wasn't.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 20, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Wii Mini is kinda like that:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ew black. I ain't being racist but white consoles are the best.  imo


----------



## Zense (Jun 20, 2016)

Well.... Of course (!) there will be info about the NX this fall!? It's coming out next year's spring (according to what's announced), so more news before it's launch should be a pretty obvious fact to everyone! I mean, you could even quote me on that "There will be more info on the NX this fall since it's coming out March next year". What else would you expect?? Nintendo has really hired the dumbest guys for PR... Don't even know if this guy's PR..


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 20, 2016)

Zense said:


> Well.... Of course (!) there will be info about the NX this fall!? It's coming out next years spring (according to what's announced) so that should be a pretty obvious fact to everyone! I mean, you could even quote me on that "There will be more info on the NX this fall since it's coming out March next year". What else would you expect?? Nintendo has really hired the dumbest guys for PR... Don't even know if this guy's PR..


They should use Sonics PR


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Jun 20, 2016)

So you're saying there's a chance we may actually know what the thing is at least four months before launch?


----------



## Zense (Jun 20, 2016)

mariofanatic64 said:


> So you're saying there's a chance we may actually know what the thing is at least four months before launch?


Maybe it's a reference to the Wii U 'cause I for example didn't know it was it's own console until after it's launch, like many other people. They're assuring us that this time we'll know what it is...


----------



## DutchyDutch (Jun 20, 2016)

*please be a handeld console hybrid, please be stronger than ps4, please dont be a piece of shit*


----------



## specht (Jun 20, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> Am I maybe the only idiot that really liked the Wiimote/motion controls scheme, way more than e.g. the Wii U gamepad.
> I kind of miss how the controls were used in Metroid Prime 3: Corruption, for example.
> I always thought that if the Wii actually had some processing power and graphics, together with the Wiimote based controllers, it would have been great(er).
> So, short story, nobody else liked that? Well, whatever.



Resident Evil 4 on Wii was my favorite third person control scheme ever.  It's too bad Dead Rising on Wii was a shell of the other versions 'cause it used the same scheme.

Killzone 3 with PSMove is the closest you'd get to MP3 controls on a HD console.  (well, CoD on Wii U aside)  Pointing with PSMove wasn't as good as the Wiimote but the rest of it is apparently good enough to resurrect for PSVR.  They must still have a couple warehouses full of them.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 20, 2016)

specht said:


> *Resident Evil 4 on Wii was my favorite third person control scheme ever. * It's too bad Dead Rising on Wii was a shell of the other versions 'cause it used the same scheme.
> 
> Killzone 3 with PSMove is the closest you'd get to MP3 controls on a HD console.  (well, CoD on Wii U aside)  Pointing with PSMove wasn't as good as the Wiimote but the rest of it is apparently good enough to resurrect for PSVR.  They must still have a couple warehouses full of them.



The Wii version was pretty good but I still prefer GameCube's. Funny thing about RE4, people back then didn't have a problem killing the Europeans (white, Spanish) on that game but come RE5 and it gets backlash because it's "racist", man, gotta love those double-standards.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm okay with gimmicks. I actually liked the Wii Remote, not so much because of the motion controls, more so because the cable between the remote and the nunchuck was long enough to allow me to rest my arms easily and however I wanted. I find most controllers too small for comfort, so that solution was ideal. If I don't like the gimmick, I can always opt to not use it, no harm, no foul. I just don't want the gimmick to be tied to a piece of shit main console unit. Can I have both, the gimmick and a console that's not terrible? Just PS4 levels of horsepower will do, I'm fine with that, it doesn't have to be "the best".

As for the reveal, just wait for E3 next year. Steal the spotlight from Neo and Scorpio, don't rush it out like you rushed the Wii U, just to be overshadowed a few months later.


DutchyDutch said:


> *please be a handeld console hybrid, please be stronger than ps4, please dont be a piece of shit*


Pick one or the other. If it's supposed to be mobile then it has to be fanless, preferably heatsink-less, which means Tegra K1/X1, unlikely considering the partnership with AMD, or AMD G-Series, the beefiest of which are at the level of Radeon HD 8xxx or R1-7 with cut down CU's which doesn't bode well, you're not getting anywhere near PS4 levels of horsepower if you want the handheld to work just like the main unit.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 21, 2016)

Metroid launch title or don't fucking bother Nintendo.

FEDERATION FUCKS DOESN'T COUNT.

You want to make NX not about the specs and focus on the games...? SHOW ME.


----------



## Flora Cherry (Jun 21, 2016)

all blog french say Nintendo NX was originally released in November 2016


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 21, 2016)

A gimmick is only a gimmick if it doesn't work. I don't care what they come up with. I'll try it out and determine if I like it when i play it. It's fine to doubt and to have massive reservations, but to assume something is terrible before ever experiencing it is the sign of immaturity. I don't mean "probably going to be terrible, but we'll see", but rather "w0rst d3cision 3var!!!one!!".

That being said, it'd be nice if they made something that didn't scare away 3rd party game makers who aren't too keen on taking any more risk than "it'll run on ALL the things with no changes!".


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jun 21, 2016)

Nintendo NX info coming this Fall? Oh. Great.

Let's up it doesn't *fall* as quickly as I think it will. 

Freaking Nintendo...


----------



## Selim873 (Jun 21, 2016)

I feel they should reveal it sooner. I was hoping for a July/August direct reveal with game trailers, along with TGS having booths and demos, even putting it up for preorder to the public during TGS.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jun 21, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> The Wii version was pretty good but I still prefer GameCube's. Funny thing about RE4, people back then didn't have a problem killing the Europeans (white, Spanish) on that game but come RE5 and it gets backlash because it's "racist", man, gotta love those double-standards.



Unless they make a game with the title "_Homies n' Niggas: The White Menace_" in which you kill and enslave black men, I think you can just call the people who said that *idiots* and ignore the whole thing.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 21, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> He fixed it


no i didn't it always worked problem was your end


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2016)

It'll be bad with the only thing going for it being exclusive first party games /end


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 21, 2016)

Rizzorules said:


> I doesnt matter how bad the console is, I will buy it!!!


I actually like the gimmicks. I think the Wii should've come with an normal contoller to since the Wiimote is awkward feeling if you're playing a game that doesn't rely on a lot of motion controls. The Wii U gamepad I love too. Offscreen play is cool and the use in certain games as inventory management (and similar menu based options) was nice, and I like Splatoon using the touch screen for jumping to teammates. It would've been a lot better if it were lighter and ZL/ZR weren't placed in such a bad spot.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jun 21, 2016)

"My name is Reggie, I'm about kicking ass, I'm about taking names, and we're about making games."

"We decided to focus on Zelda... we’ll talk about the NX this Fall. At that time, it will be *one hundred percent NX*.”

God, Reggie, what will it take for me to believe you this time?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 21, 2016)

YES GOOD


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 21, 2016)

NO digital only NX will have some sort of media

GOOD


----------



## Pluupy (Jun 21, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> this fucking time


Gimmicks aren't a bad thing.

They just have to not be the main selling point of the product.



Christpher Suárez said:


> The logo reminds me of the N64... cartridge returns!?


It bothers me a little bit because the N isn't completely three-dimensional.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jun 21, 2016)

E3 felt like the perfect time to have revealed something as important as the next system especially with the Wii U being at an all time low.

I hope this delay in info pays off somehow.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 21, 2016)

Rizzorules said:


> I doesnt matter how bad the console is, I will buy it!!!


You, and consumers like you, are the problem. If you'll buy the console no matter how bad it is, you're basically telling Nintendo that not only you don't care about the quality of the product, you're also willing to proclaim that you'll pay for it in advance, without knowing anything about it whatsoever. This gives them zero motivation to improve as they know they'll make a sale, even if they give you an empty box. You're signalling that they already have your money, so they don't need to work for it. At this point, the brand matters more than the product, and that's not conducive to progress. That's not a healthy company-consumer relationship, it sounds more like dependency.

I love Nintendo, but if their system sucks, I'm not buying it new. I'll pick it up from the bargain bin or a pre-owned pile, anything but give them money for a shitty job. They need to earn it.


----------



## Vanth88 (Jun 21, 2016)

I think IF (and thats a big IF) they announce something thats worth buying I'll still wait at least a year before making a decision to purchase the system. I made the mistake of buying the Wii U thinking there would be a lot of new game releases but that never happened. In fact since buying the system the only games I play the most are gamecube games.

That said there's so many rumors about the system that it's hard to know which is true and which is made up fanboy crap. At this point in time the only thing that matters is if the system will succeed where the Wii U failed.


----------



## Temarile (Jun 21, 2016)

The Hype Train is starting to ride! I just want to know if the NX has Wii U compatibility.. And if it isn't another Wii U drama.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 21, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> no i didn't it always worked problem was your end


I blame Safari lol. Very well.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 21, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> NO digital only NX will have some sort of media
> GOOD



Cause gamestop corporate probably threatened to not carry the system and accessories. With walmart and best buy getting rid of their gaming and home videos sections by March of 2018 in the US, they need as much shelf space as possible.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 21, 2016)

chartube12 said:


> Cause gamestop corporate probably threatened to not carry the system and accessories. With walmart and best buy getting rid of their gaming and home videos sections by March of 2018 in the US, they need as much shelf space as possible.


Really? Do you have a source for that? The bestbuy and walmart part.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 21, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Really? Do you have a source for that? The bestbuy and walmart part.



It has been over two years since they released statements regarding the discontinuation of video games and home video. Best Buy I know delayed there's. They were supposed to be back to selling only car and home electronics a year ago. Some of my local Walmarts have the video game racks for sale. And their DVD and Blu ray selections continue to shrink as well.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 21, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> May god bless Canada


----------



## XDel (Jun 21, 2016)

If we were expecting an announcement, then we would not have been surprised when we got it, so surprise, no new news at this year's E3!!!


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 21, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> E3 felt like the perfect time to have revealed something as important as the next system especially with the Wii U being at an all time low.
> 
> I hope this delay in info pays off somehow.


Nintendo's E3 this year was dreadful. -.-" Don't even know why Nintendo bothers to go since they separate themselves from the rest and all they do is announce two games, well, mostly talk just about one so that's really wonderful!


----------



## weatMod (Jun 21, 2016)

guys it is going to be gimmicks all the way they already said they do not care about power, they already said it is not a replacement for the wii u or the 3DS ,they already said  it will be "a new way of playing" they already said they want to suspend mass production because muh VR
couple that with all the rumors of handhelds, single screen and carts and what do you have?

a PS vita like single screen handheld  portable console with equivalent to google daydream certification that can hook up to your TV either via a cable or some wireless dongle adapter or both , is cart based and has a samsung gear VR adapter  thingie to snap into for VR (to be released at a later date)


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 21, 2016)

yfw its a hardware add-on for the wii u akin to segas 32x

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



weatMod said:


> guys it is going to be gimmicks all the way they already said they do not care about power, they already said it is not a replacement for the wii u or the 3DS ,they already said  it will be "a new way of playing" they already said they want to suspend mass production because muh VR
> couple that with all the rumors of handhelds, single screen and carts and what do you have?
> 
> a PS vita like single screen handheld  portable console with equivalent to google daydream certification that can hook up to your TV either via a cable or some wireless dongle adapter or both , is cart based and has a samsung gear VR adapter  thingie to snap into for VR (to be released at a later date)



when did they ever say that about vr?


----------



## weatMod (Jun 21, 2016)

Clydefrosch said:


> yfw its a hardware add-on for the wii u akin to segas 32x
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


sorry it was just a rumor ,but still i would not doubt t
http://www.denofgeek.com/us/games/n...tendo-nx-production-delayed-to-add-vr-support


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 21, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Safari


ZOMG who still uses Safari


----------



## FusionGamer (Jun 21, 2016)

No it isn't. NX info is coming "by the end of this year". Damn clickbait title and fake translation.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 21, 2016)

FusionGamer said:


> No it isn't. NX info is coming "by the end of this year". Damn clickbait title and fake translation.


“We’ll talk about the NX this Fall."

Do you speak English good sir?


----------



## FusionGamer (Jun 21, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> “We’ll talk about the NX this Fall."
> 
> Do you speak English good sir?



"We'll talk about the NX by the end of the year. At that time, it will be 100% NX"


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 21, 2016)

FusionGamer said:


> "We'll talk about the NX by the end of the year. At that time, it will be 100% NX"


Sorry, Google wins.
https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=nintendo+nx+fall&tbm=nws


----------



## FusionGamer (Jun 21, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Sorry, Google wins.
> https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=nintendo+nx+fall&tbm=nws


Um, I was using Google translator.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 21, 2016)

FusionGamer said:


> Um, I was using Google translator.


Note to your future self: Google translator sucks.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 21, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Note to your future self: Google translator sucks.


Objection! Bing is even worse.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 21, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Objection! Bing is even worse.


Oh god. The worst search engine ever has translater? *Shivers*


----------



## LuigiBlood (Jun 21, 2016)

FusionGamer said:


> No it isn't. NX info is coming "by the end of this year". Damn clickbait title and fake translation.


The source article was edited to say "end of the year". But I've seen it before the change, and it clearly said Fall.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 21, 2016)

As excited as I am for this, I just have to say this one thing:  Nintendo of fucking Canada?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 21, 2016)

Even if the source was written in French it wouldn't be had to find someone to translate it properly but the everyone's reporting as Fall (Autumn) so that'll be when.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jun 21, 2016)

Interesting thoughts


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 22, 2016)

Doesn't "before the end of the year" kind of imply fall, anyway?...


----------



## Rizzorules (Jun 22, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> You, and consumers like you, are the problem. If you'll buy the console no matter how bad it is, you're basically telling Nintendo that not only you don't care about the quality of the product, you're also willing to proclaim that you'll pay for it in advance, without knowing anything about it whatsoever. This gives them zero motivation to improve as they know they'll make a sale, even if they give you an empty box. You're signalling that they already have your money, so they don't need to work for it. At this point, the brand matters more than the product, and that's not conducive to progress. That's not a healthy company-consumer relationship, it sounds more like dependency.
> 
> I love Nintendo, but if their system sucks, I'm not buying it new. I'll pick it up from the bargain bin or a pre-owned pile, anything but give them money for a shitty job. They need to earn it.


Sorry mate,i was thinking in buying the deluxe edition but now i will just buy the basic one, i hope they learn of this lesson!!


----------



## Chizko (Jun 22, 2016)

i dream with NX, this scare me


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 22, 2016)

Rizzorules said:


> Sorry mate,i was thinking in buying the deluxe edition but now i will just buy the basic one, i hope they learn of this lesson!!


Consumers collectively have more pull than all the board members put together, and if we stopped sucking on Nintendo's teet just a couple of years ago, all of this "it's always been about the content" bullshit could've been prevented. It's a relatively new development that came about because of the Wii - Nintendo sniffed money in selling sub-par hardware with a gimmick and they've been capitalizing on it ever since. There's a difference between using tried-and-true technology like they have with the GB line and using deprecated technology that even IBM removed from their roadmap (the PPC7xx family is a line of processors from 1997, you would think that after almost 20 years it'd be high time to move on) like they have with the Wii U. Like I said, if the NX sucks, I'll buy it for the sake of my collection, but I'll make sure that Nintendo doesn't get any money from that purchase. The only way to establish meaningful dialogue with a corporation, a profit-driven entity, is through money - that's just the way the cookie crumbles. If they don't get the message, the hardware division can go out of business for all I care - they're clearly better software developers anyways. The IP's won't die, they'll just be available on better platforms.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 22, 2016)

FusionGamer said:


> No it isn't. NX info is coming "by the end of this year". Damn clickbait title and fake translation.


maybe you should lie down?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 22, 2016)

Does anyone know for sure if NX will be compatible with Amiibo?
Also, I know NX is just a codename, anyone know any rumor about a potential name for the console?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Logan Pockrus said:


> As excited as I am for this, I just have to say this one thing:  Nintendo of fucking Canada?


hey? what about canada?


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 22, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> hey? what about canada?


Nintendo of Canada seemed like the absolute last branch of Nintendo to make such an announcement.  That's not to say Canada doesn't deserve it, nor that Nintendo of Canada isn't as "good" (for lack of a better term) as the other branches; rather, they're typically the ones to _carry_ a message - up until now, I haven't heard them _announce_ something so huge before all the other branches.  Viva la Canada, I suppose!

EDIT:  At least, before the other branches spread their word fast enough to reach me; a U.S. citizen.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 22, 2016)

Hey Canada is the first USA ally, why couldn't we be as good as them? We are just few people to populate the country, but to compensate, we dont have Donald Trump


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 22, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> Hey Canada is the first USA ally, why couldn't we be as good as them? We are just few people to populate the country, but to compensate, we dont have Donald Trump


Hey man, I'm glad NoC (that's how I'm referring to them from now on to save time) was able to play top dog this time!  NoA gets most of the spotlight nowadays (at least, from my point of view they do; then again, I _am_ a U.S. citizen, like I said).  Also, Donald Trump may be the reason I move to Canada.  You never know....


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 22, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> Does anyone know for sure if NX will be compatible with Amiibo?


Amiibos unfortunately aren't going away. It's Nintendo's own Skylanders except it holds back physical DLC than gameplay content for a specific game.




Noctosphere said:


> but to compensate, we dont have Donald Trump


You have Justin so.. meh.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 22, 2016)

NoC  used to be where the major and minor gb and snes leaks used to come from. Soooo, I wouldn't say they are wrong yet.


----------



## Zense (Jun 22, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> NO digital only NX will have some sort of media
> 
> GOOD



But then later you discover by "physical media" they meant amiibos...

If consoles didn't have gimmicks or exclusives then there wouldn't be a reason to buy them instead of a pc.


----------



## WooHyun (Jun 23, 2016)

'Wii U2 announcement coming this fall.'


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 23, 2016)

WooHyun said:


> 'Wii U2 announcement coming this fall.'


If Nintendo is smart (for a change) they will kill the terms Wii and Mii, roll their corpses in respective carpets, and dump them in a river.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 23, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> If Nintendo is smart (for a change) they will kill the terms Wii and Mii, roll their corpses in respective carpets, and dump them in a river.


I doubt they will ever dump the term "Mii," it's just too iconic by now. However, Nintendo has actually gone on record saying that it was a mistake to try to rely on the Wii's success to jumpstart the Wii U by name alone, and have said that the NX will not be another entry in the "Wii" lineup but something else entirely


----------



## thekarter104 (Jun 23, 2016)

I hope you can stream on Twitch like you can on the PS4 and the Xbox One.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 23, 2016)

Zense said:


> by "physical media" they meant amiibos.



I wouldn't be surprised if Nintendo creates (or already has) a NFC chip connected to a nand chip. Or something similar to nfc to store VC games on. Imagine next gen amiibos or amiibo cards with super mario bros 3 on it. Just place the thing on top of the system and launch the virtual console amiibo app to play.


----------



## Zense (Jun 23, 2016)

chartube12 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Nintendo creates (or already has) a NFC chip connected to a nand chip. Or something similar to nfc to store VC games on. Imagine next gen amiibos or amiibo cards with super mario bros 3 on it. Just place the thing on top of the system and launch the virtual console amiibo app to play.


I would actually like that cause it would mean we finally get some kind of "crossbuy", since the amiibo would work across consoles so that you wouldn't have to buy the game again.. Until they stop supporting amiibos.

Crossbuy for VC is probably one of the most important things I want to see coming from Nintendo. Like I really would buy DKC for the N3DS, but since it'll be locked to that console and not possible to get on other consoles, I won't.


----------



## gothicall (Jun 23, 2016)

Sooooo Wii NX huh? ...Hmmm


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jun 28, 2016)

America! ... Or our neighbors...Canada...


----------



## TheLostSabre (Jun 28, 2016)

I never even knew there was a Canadian branch for Nintendo (and I even live in Canada!). Well, I gotta say I'm loving this change of event.



sarkwalvein said:


> Am I maybe the only idiot that really liked the Wiimote/motion controls scheme, way more than e.g. the Wii U gamepad.


While I never had the Wii U, when it comes it FPS I always prefer the Wiimote or similar to the tradtional controllers; it far more intuitive and, coming from a K/M user, offers me precision that controllers just couldn't match (still no match for K/M).


----------

